# Loki and Lily's Tail



## myLoki (Aug 2, 2006)

Yay! I've decided to start a bunny blog on my bun. I wanted to put some really cute pictures up of him, but most of them are on my laptop and I'm at work right now. Ummmmm..............."working." Haha! 

Here's something I wrote in another post. 



> I got my bun Loki two months ago. He's a great little bun I rescued from a lady who found him in her yard. He was obviously somebody's pet that had escaped or worse, was released :X. She couldn't keep him at home so posted him up for adoption on Craigslist.
> 
> My roomate and I desperately wanted a pet. A dog was out of the question where we live, and I'm allergic to cats. When I saw the post, I immediatly emailed the lady and she said I could go pick him up right now. I had nothing ready because it had obviously been an impulse adoption so I picked him up in a cardboard box. He was the cutest thing on God's green earth. He was friendly and curious. Not an ounce of fear in him at all. I suppose he had to be brave to survive all alone outside.
> 
> My roomate and I went out and got him a cage and everything a little bun could want. We set up an appointment with the vet to get him a checkup after his horrible ordeal outside. The vet confirmed he was a male and he was only5 months old! He has his appointment to get neutered this Wednesday.


 

He's at the vet right now. I'm praying everything goes well because I don't know what I would do without my bunnAY. (My roomate and I call him our bunnAY like Forrest Gump says JennAY in the movie. haha!)

Here's a picture of the first day he was with us in his makeshift home. He looooves playing with his soccerball.








Lazy bunny.






Shy bunny.






Toy bunny.






Happy bunny.






More to come later!


----------



## jordiwes (Aug 2, 2006)

Ohhhhhh I'm in love.

That's hilarious how you say bunnAY. Forrest Gump is one of my fav movies.

Loki is so handsome. I hope everything goes well at the vet.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 2, 2006)

Loki is gorgeous. I LOVE that second pic, what a doll!:inlove:


----------



## myLoki (Aug 2, 2006)

Thank you guys! I think he's the cutest thing on earth, but I may be biased. :thanks:



Your well wishes are very welcomed. 

:brownbunny:inlove:


----------



## Haley (Aug 2, 2006)

Im in love with little Loki.:inlove:..hope his surgery goes well today, sending good thoughts your way!

I love the soccor ball thing...my boy Basil has a yellow volleyball (with a smiley face on it) that he will not part with. He had it before he was bonded to Max, and I think he thought it was his friend. He would snuggle up to it and chase it etc. So much fun!

Cant wait to see more pics of Loki and make sure you give him lots of kisses when he comes home!

-Haley:bunnieskiss


----------



## myLoki (Aug 2, 2006)

I just got a call from the vet. Loki came out of the surgery just fine!!

He's awake and alert now. They gave him a shot for the pain and the vet said he sure didn't like it at all! 

I'm so happy Loki is ok. The vet said I might be able to take him home today. YAY! I don't know if I'll ever get him back to the vet without a fight now. haha!

:happydance


----------



## Haley (Aug 2, 2006)

Glad to hear everything went well!

When you pick him up, make sure you ask if they're sending you home with painkillers. Many vets dont do this, and I had to ask specifically.

Good Luck!

-Haley


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Aug 2, 2006)

That's great news! 

Loki is absolutely adorable!

Kiss that little nose for me!


----------



## HoneyPot (Aug 2, 2006)

Loki is a cutie pie! The way he poses for the camera reminds me a lot of my Charlie. Loki is just Irresistible!

:sunshine:

____________
Nadia


----------



## ~elmo~ (Aug 3, 2006)

Loki is gorgeous !!! What a sweetie


----------



## myLoki (Aug 3, 2006)

Loki is home! YAY!

My roomate and I went to pick him up from the vet yesterday. The vet tech that brought Loki out said he was such a sweetheart. She said he was the calmest bunny she'd every come across. When she opened the cage to get him out, he came right to her as if to say, "Oh! Time to go home!" When they handed him to me, I just kept saying I was sorry but that I was just trying to do what was best for him and he would feel better soon.

He was very calm yesterday. My roomate put him on the floor in front of his cage and he hopped in and laid down. He didn't come out even though his door was open. Very strange for Loki cuz he loves to be out. I guess he was just tired and wanted to be somewhere safe and comfy. He was also RAVENOUS! He hadn't eaten since the day before. Poor bunnay. 

The vet said to keep him caged and calm for a week to let him heal. I LOVE our vet. He called later that night to check up on how Loki was doing. He's so good! I gaveLoki lots of pets and kisses last night. This morning he was standing up in his cage asking for more. Too bad I had to go to work.


----------



## myLoki (Aug 3, 2006)

His name is Loki for a reason!

He's a mischievous little devil!



PROOF!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 3, 2006)

But a very cute little devil.

Soooska:apollo:


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 4, 2006)

He's adorable. Glad to hear the surgery went OK, and that he seems to be recovering well.

Jan


----------



## myLoki (Aug 16, 2006)

Hey everyone!

Loki is doing really great. I was gone these past two weeks because I went and got LASIK!!! YAY! I can see without glasses or contacts now. It's so freeing!

I have new pictures of Loki on my laptop at home. I'll post them up when I get home. He looks so dark right now. All his black fur got thicker during his shed. It was so wierd. He started a dark band on his back as he shed and its to his legs now. His black mustache is now more of a full on beard. It's quite a bit more than his usual 5 o'clock shadow. haha! I also have the cutest video of Loki playing with his new favorite toy. A brown paper bag! haha He's in absolute love with it.

We start moving into our new place today. It's so time consuming to pack up your whole life isn't it? Oh well! It's a better place in a better neighborhood. I'm sure Loki will love it. I've also been looking at pictures of NIC cages. I'm going to build him the best one ever as soon as I have time. Those bunny condos are so awesome!

tootles~:bunnydance:


----------



## Jess_sully (Aug 16, 2006)

I wish I could get LASIK! I may sometime soon, if I find a good surgeon. I hate wearing contacts, because they dry out my eyes really bad... and I hate my glasses too, so it's a double whammy! Good to hear that Loki is doing well. What a darling.


----------



## myLoki (Aug 17, 2006)

I had a real scare today. All my fault of course. Last night I went to the kitchen to get a snack because I was watching Hotel Rwandaf. I never leave Loki alone outside of his cage. I shooed him back in and kind of closed the door without shutting it. He never seemed to understand that it wasn't locked so I wasn't worried. I came back. Watched the rest of the movie and then went to sleep. I completely forgot I hadn't locked it. This morning I wake up and I hear a thump. I thought it was wierd but thought nothing of it. I hear another thump. All of a sudden it hit me, "OMG!" I rush out to my living room and Loki isn't in his cage. Door wide open. Oh no! I go to his favorite hiding spot (behind the tv) and sure enough there he is. Guess what he did? He thumped at me! So there I am trying to get him out and he's thumping away. I finally pick him up and inspect him to make sure he's ok. Boy was he angry!. I put him in his cage and he immediately started his angry pose. He's still like that right now. Refuses to come up to the cage like he usually does. Oh well. I'm sure he'll get over it. 

Here are some pictures of Loki doing his thing.







STRETCH! 







Loki and Whisky(my parent's chi puppy) Loki was absolutely obsessed. He followed him everywhere he went. Whisky would climb on top of him and try to take naps! SO cute!







Loki in his bunny poof stance.






I don't know why this one came out so big.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 17, 2006)

That must have been scary! I'm glad he's ok.I love the pic of him asleep in his litter box, bless him!:bunnyheart


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 17, 2006)

Mean mommy, putting Loki back in his cage :X. Good boy for not chewing everything in sight!!! How cute that he and the puppy get along so well.

Glad to hear that the Lasik was such a success 

Jan


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Aug 17, 2006)

Aw, Loki is so adorable. I love this position:






Snuggy does that a lot. It reminds me of a duck sitting on a nest.


----------



## myLoki (Aug 17, 2006)

haha! 

I love that position too! It's his, "PET ME! PET ME! PET ME! PET ME!" position. 

Honestly, how could I resist?


----------



## myLoki (Sep 5, 2006)

Loki has been alternating between absolute dollcutie face cuddlebunny and demon from the pits of hell. lol Ain't itgrand to own a bunny?

He ate an M&amp;M a few days ago and scared me to death, but he wasok. No ill effects. He's running around in the living room doing Bunny500s. Gotta go cuddle with the bunnay now.



Loki and T.


----------



## myLoki (Sep 15, 2006)

Loki was a little booger the other day!

Stacey, my roommate and co-owner of Loki, came in asking for Loki. Itold her I'd seen him go in the restroom. Lo and behold there he wasflopped out next to the toilet. She got down on her knees and startedcrawling towards him saying, "Bunny! Bunny! Bunny!" Nothing unusual.Well when she got close to the door of the bathroom, about 6 ft. fromwhere Loki was, she turned around to look at me and say something. LokiATTACKED her! All I heard was some scrambling and then I see a bunnytorpedo hit Stacey in the stomach, bounce off her and go hide under thetable behind some crates. Stacey had the wind knocked out of her andwas in a little bit of shock over what happened. I went to check on himand he looked so scared! :faint:I talked to him and waitedfor him to come to me. He came out and I pet him until he stoppedbreathing so fast. About ten minutes later, he was actingcompletely normal and crawling all over Stacey. I guess he was tryingto say no harm no foul. My poor baby. I don't know why he reacted likethat. All I can think of is Stacey must have looked menacing to him.:dunno



t. and Loki

Some pictures to make it all better :sunshine:


----------



## myLoki (Sep 16, 2006)

I love when Loki comes and flops next to me whenI'm working on my computer or watching tv. He picks me over anyone elsein the apartment. He makes me happy. 


:happydance


t and Loki


----------



## myLoki (Sep 26, 2006)

Yay! *drum roll*


LOKI IS LITTER TRAINED! 

His litterbox is next to the toilet in the bathroom. He picked thatcorner to pee in so I just put it there and now he uses it.  Hedoesn't go pee anywhere else and he's even pooping in their too.There's the occasional pellet here and there but for the most part hepoos in the litterbox. 


I'm ecstatic! Now my roommates can't complain about the bunny poo. 



t.


----------



## LuvaBun (Sep 26, 2006)

WooHoo!!! Well done Loki. Glad your patience paid off 

Jan


----------



## myLoki (Nov 29, 2006)

Blah! I have a dilemma. 

I think Loki is doing really well on his own. I don't think he realizesmy roommates and I aren't rabbits. (except when he gets underfoot!haha) He gets a lot of attention from us and gets cuddled whenever hewants (and sometimes when he doesn't). Unfortunately, this blissfulliving situation ends in May. My friends and I graduatefrom college and split. My best friend (Loki's co-owner) is in the Armyso Loki is pretty much my bun. My other good friend got a job workingfor BNSF Railway in Dallas. I'm so excited for her! My other twofriends are moving back home. I still don't really know what's going tohappen to me. I haven't decided on grad school or taking a yearoff. My boyfriend is in Iraq right now and only God knowswhen he will be coming back for any permanent stay. Regardless, I don'twant Loki to get lonely when its just him and me. I was thinking aboutgetting him a girlfriend to keep him company. Now here comes myconcern...I don't want Loki to stop loving me! :sad:I don'twant him to get so absorbed with another rabbit and they both ignoreme! 

Has anyone out there experienced this? Please help. :cry4:



t and Loki


----------



## kimmeh_121 (Nov 29, 2006)

oomg how adorable he is soo cute bless!!!! kim x


----------



## Haley (Nov 29, 2006)

I know how you feel. I waited a long time beforebringing a friend home for Basil (which was supposed to be agirlfriend). Basil and I have always had a very close bond and I wasafraid bringing another bunny in would change things. 

I think my situation might be unique because he's bondedtoanother male and not a female, but he's still as close tome as ever. Ive heard that male/female pairs sometimes bond closer thansame sex pairs. Its so hard to tell whether he will pay all hisattention to her, or be the same.

If you really have a lot of time to devote to him, you could keep himas a solitary bunny. Im my experience though, bunnies are so muchhappier in pairs. I cant tell you how much happier Basil is to have abuddy. 

So I guess I really dont have any good advice But if youhave the room and the time, I think bringing another bunny home for himwould be great.

Keep us posted!


----------



## myLoki (Dec 1, 2006)

Thanks kimmeh! I think he's the most beautiful rabbit in the world, but of course, I'm biased. 

Thanks for the advice Haley. It will be at least another six monthsbefore I make this decision. I guess I'll sleep on it till then. 





t and loki


----------



## myLoki (Dec 3, 2006)

I wanted me a bunny burrito!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 3, 2006)

That picture it too cute.

Susan:apollo:


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 3, 2006)

OMG, what a wonderful picture. Just look at that little face 

Jan


----------



## myLoki (Dec 5, 2006)

Loki gets VERY jealous when there are other animals around. He wouldn't get off my lap when my friends new puppy came to visit.


----------



## jordiwes (Dec 5, 2006)

Eee hee hee, that's so cute. Loki could kick that puppy's butt!


----------



## myLoki (Dec 30, 2006)

So apparently Loki is no ordinary bunny. He's a Guard Bunny! 

Loki and I sleep in the living room when we come to my parent's house.Well, some Jehova's Witnesses came by this morning (no offense toanyone who is JW, but honestly...........8 in the morning!). Not evenmy friends and family are allowed to wake me that early unless there'ssomebody bleeding. The only one allowed to call me that early is Mike(my bf) because he's in Bagdhad. I was seriously grrrrrrrrrrrr. Well,apparently so was Loki. They knocked on the door and Loki startedthumping and thumping. I was hoping they would just go away, but theyknocked again. Loki just kept thumping and thumping in his cage. Ifinally got up and asked them to please leave and to not come so earlyin the morning. 

Anyway, Loki was really upset about being bothered so early as well. I thought it was kind of funny that he reacted that way.





t.


----------



## Haley (Jan 29, 2007)

aww Loki is your protector!

How is the little man doing? Any more thoughts on getting him a lady friend?

PS. we need more pics!


----------



## jordiwes (Jan 29, 2007)

I do love that Loki, he&#39;s such a little hunk. I second Haley&#39;s motion for some updated pics!!


----------



## myLoki (Feb 22, 2007)

HELLO EVERYONE!


I'm so sorry I've been gone for so long. I've been crazy busy and a lotof really crappy stuff has happened and a lot of really great stuff hashappened. haha I'm not sure what outweighs what. I am bowing to yourupdate demands. 

Loki has been good. He's the same old character. Yesterday, I foundfleas on him! :X I am so mad and sad. I called the vet today and hesaid he thought advantage was safe for rabbits but that he was going tocall the company and get back to me on that. He didn't call back todayso I'm calling him tomorrow. I don't want my baby to have fleas anylonger than he has to. 

Here's some pictures!






















I'll upload some new pictures when I find my connector for my camera. I hope this appeases your appetites! 

t and loki


----------



## myLoki (Apr 19, 2007)

Some recent pictures of the bun.

He likes to play King of the Clean Whites Pile







Here is Loki's Aunt Triana (my sissy) @ our Easter BBQ






Locate the flopped out bunny and you get a treat!





This is how Loki travels.











That's all for now folks! 



t.


----------



## myLoki (Apr 19, 2007)

Ok. So I'm going to make a more concentratedeffort to keep this blog updated for Loki. Here are some more picturesof the Lokester.

One of my favorites!







He's a very curious cat.






His personality just shines in this one. It's his "what the heck are you doing?" face.






And another one of my favorites. My dad holding the Lokester. My familycalls him "Loquito" which is spanish for "little crazy one" but is alsoa play on his name. 








Comments anyone? I'm starting to think that no one loves the Loki. I know you do! You're just a little shy! 



t. and loki


----------



## Kawaii608 (Apr 19, 2007)

Loki is adorable. The things it does is soo cute.


----------



## Daffy (Apr 19, 2007)

I don't think they come much more adorable than that!


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Apr 19, 2007)

He's ADORABLE!

I bet you cant wait for his "girlfriend" to arrive! She's really cute!

Silvie&amp;&amp;Phinn


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 19, 2007)

I love Loquito! I'm a weirdo when it comes to nick names so I'd call him that all the time. Hee Hee.

I also LOVE that pic of your dad. He's a handsome guy.

Also, Loki is my Snuffles twin. We'll have to post in "Look alikes".


Edited to sayone in "Look a likes".


----------



## myLoki (Apr 19, 2007)

Kawaii608- Thank you! He's alittle hellion sometimes, but I have to admit that he is freakin' cutewhen he is. 


Daffy- Nope. Definitely can't get any cuter. 



Phinnsmommy- I can't wait to have Lily in my arms!She's the cutest poof of fur ever! BTW I looooooooooooove your Phinn!He's so adorable.



AngelnSnuffy- lol I call him Loquito all the time.He's hilarious when he gets his little mouth on a fruit loop. He reallydoes act crazy. haha! Yeah. I get people complimenting my dad's looksall the time. I'm like "Really? Well, I guess my mom thinks he'sattractive." haha! Now you know where I get my beauty from even thoughI look more like my mom. When I made my post on ForumLook-a-Likes I put Snuffles in there. There are about 5 buns that lookso much alike in my post! hehe. 

t and loki


----------



## binkies (Apr 19, 2007)

That is one gorgeous rabbit!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 19, 2007)

HaHa-I have a bun in a towel pic of Snuffy so I thought I'd post it for you to see, since they're twins and all.


----------



## myLoki (Apr 19, 2007)

*Aw..........Snuffy looks so cozy and cute in his towel! 

t.


AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> HaHa-I have a bun in atowel pic of Snuffy so I thought I'd post it for you to see, sincethey're twins and all.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 19, 2007)

I know! I wonder if the girl that hadhim before me carried him around in a towel, the first time I did it,he loved it, loves it. Too cute.:inlove:


----------



## myLoki (Apr 24, 2007)

Some more Loquito pictures!











Prayer picure!















t and loki


----------



## Haley (Apr 24, 2007)

Aww, he's saying "please let my girlfriend get here soon":






Only another week until she arrives, right? So excited for you!

PS. Whats up with your Spurs? I was rooting for them!


----------



## myLoki (Apr 24, 2007)

Oh, Haley! You have no idea! I have been soexcited. I'm marking off the days on my calender until she's in myarms! I'm really excited to meet Peg too! hehe


t. and loki


----------



## binkies (Apr 24, 2007)

Peg is spreading her buns all over the place! What a great world it will be, dominated by the lionheads!


----------



## myLoki (May 6, 2007)

So....with a title change we enter a new chapterin our lives. This is Loki and Lily's new life together beingchronicled by their mommy. Here are a few pictures to start you off. 

The three of us!





Lilypoo with her airplane ear.(the one on the left)





I bet you didn't know Loki played the guitar quite well. (I LOVE his face in this picture)





And the two of them being all kissy face. blegh! hehe 






They should just go get married already! haha. 


t. loki. lily.


----------



## binkies (May 6, 2007)

She is gorgeous! I hope the bonding goes easily, they make a cute couple.


----------



## Michaela (May 6, 2007)

:bunnyheart:bunnyheart (One for each cutiebunny!!)

For some reasonI have never saw your blog before! How on earth could i miss such cuteness?!?:shock::shock::shock:

I'll definitely be making a point of coming here from now on!


----------



## Aina (May 6, 2007)

Aww. They are so cute. I love the guitar picture. Loki is a really handsome boy, and Lily is cute too.


----------



## myLoki (May 6, 2007)

So I've started packing. Loki and Lily arehaving a field day with all the cardboard boxes! I've put somecardboard in with them now so they can have some fun. Lily was being adarling, but Loki was getting underfoot. He seems permanently attachedto me lately. I love that he loves me, but he's a lot more clingy thanusual. I'm guessing it's because of Lily. Lily is a doll. She is such achill little girl. I leave you with a picture! Gotta get back topacking.


t.


----------



## jordiwes (May 6, 2007)

Soooo darn cute. Good luck with the packing!!!


----------



## HoneyPot (May 7, 2007)

Cute pictures. Misty didthe same thing with me when I brought Charlie home - she got REALLYneedy - would not leave me alone for a second. Make sure youpay lots and lots of attention to him so he doesn't get toojealous. That was my mistake with Misty and I think itcontributed to her hating me when she saw me petting Charlie one day.

More pictures!!

___________
Nadia


----------

